# Can poodles eat sunbutter?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't have a clue as to what sun butter was when you first posted and I had to go to work, so I just looked it up. I don't see why you couldn't use it, but what will you do with it?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I presume it’s ground sunflower seeds similar to peanut butter. If your dog tolerates it should be okay. Nuts are very high in fat which isn’t good for dogs. A tiny amount as a treat is okay but too much will lead to an overweight dog and even pancreatitis. Do be careful that it doesn’t have any artificial sweeteners which can sicken or kill a dog. Regular sugar is okay. Sugar and nuts are not healthy choices, limit their use.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

I would use it as a kong filler to substitute for peanut butter.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

helxi70 said:


> I would use it as a kong filler to substitute for peanut butter.



Sparingly as Skylar suggests. Another way to make a tasty kong treat is to put your little treat bits in it and then add chicken broth and freeze it. Give it cold so pup has to work at getting the icy treats out.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sparingly like Lily & everyone recommends. But there are many things you can use also... I will post a 'Kong Recipe' thread in the Poodle Food subforum so everyone will be able to get some ideas!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I was so confused by your post, lol ! I didn’t know what sun butter was, and didn’t realize your son was your dog...

Glad you got an answer !


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dechi said:


> I was so confused by your post, lol ! I didn’t know what sun butter was, and didn’t realize your son was your dog...
> 
> Glad you got an answer !


Lol...my human son is allergic to peanut butter so I don't want the dog eating it to be safe. Sorry about my bad wording.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Sparingly like Lily & everyone recommends. But there are many things you can use also... I will post a 'Kong Recipe' thread in the Poodle Food subforum so everyone will be able to get some ideas!


That would be awesome! Thanks so much.


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

I gave Asha peanut butter 1 tsp, it was still to much & she had very soft stool
for 2 days, i won't give high fat food anymore it's not worth the hassle .


----------

